# Fehleranalyse Festplatte ?



## tefla (26. September 2002)

ich hab 2 festplatten, auf der einen läuft alles wunderbar und wenn ich ein programm von der anderen starte kann es passieren das sich der rechner total aufhängt ("freeze") es gibt keine anziechen nix, das so etwas gleich passieren wird 

meine frage ist ob jemand ein tool kennt womit man seine platte auf fehler überprüfen lassen kann, also nix scandisk ... 

wenns geht sogar mit url oder download link 

thx 2 all die mir helfen wollen / können


----------



## Eyewitness (27. September 2002)

Die Hersteller von Festplatten bieten auf ihren Webseiten Tools zum Überprüfen ihrer Festplatten an. Schau einfach mal nach, da wirst Du relativ schnell fündig. Allerdings kann so ein Test viel Zeit kosten.


----------



## DarkLordSilver (27. September 2002)

ich glaub aber kaum das es an der HD liegt...mach mal bios update und oder  formatier die HD mal ..


----------



## tefla (27. September 2002)

hab die platte schon 2 ma formatiert und auf der andern platte trittd er fehler ja nicht auf und das is die selbe platte

ibm ic35.... 

eine mit 60 gig 
und eine 80 gig


----------



## DarkLordSilver (27. September 2002)

DLTA-serie?


----------



## tefla (27. September 2002)

müsste ich nachschauen........wieso hat die ein bekannten bug ? wenn ja umtausch grund ?


----------



## DarkLordSilver (27. September 2002)

hmmm ja die ist für alle deferkte sehr anfällig...ich würd 

1 mal ne andere festplatte  versuchen 

wenn das nicht funzt liegts am board und nicht an der HD 

wenn's funzt 
2. die platte sofort einschicken Begründing : kaputt


----------



## tefla (27. September 2002)

oki dann werd ich nochmal alles checken und dann einschicken ^^


----------



## DarkLordSilver (27. September 2002)

jop mach das ... jedoch würd ich eben erst mal die sache mit ner anderen platte noch testen..


----------

